# Need Advice



## alison1171 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to here and was really looking for advice or other people's experience. Had my first appointment at my fertility clinic and I feel deflated already. I'm 42 and my partner and I have been referred after trying for a while to conceive naturally to no avail. 
Got the results of my 21 day progesterone test and they were poor :-( showed like I might not have ovulated. Did a scan which showed nothing on my right ovary and only a few follicles on my left. Have been told to go back for the FSH test which I was told they suspected would be high and potentially too high for IVF to be considered. Then was told if this is the case I would have to look at egg donation.  I have come away gutted and fearing the worst already after only 1 appointment.  I wondered if anyone can give me some advice or words of encouragement. Is this FSH test the final nail in the coffin and can anything be done to bring them down if too high. Have spent the day really upset.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Alison

No sure what to say but I am sure someone will reply to you with some positive thoughts for you

As we get older we don't ovulated every month so this month may have been your month, or did you test too early?

Your FSH may be good so try not to worry till you have had it done and he's I think there may be things that can be done to bring it down

Follicle wise, you are older but not ancient so you will have less follicles but I think I read that we can expect 2 eggs per follicle. I had a scan done last week and it was crap and I was dissapointed, I think they saw 4 but at least there were some there but clinics are still saying try with own eggs one last time before considering donor

Realistically considering donor is something we will have to do but one step at a time.... Get your FSH done you may be surprised....


----------

